# i'm looking for wheels and tire?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome! 

Our Cruzes have a 5x105mm bolt pattern, so that limits the choices. I'd stick with no more than 17" or 18" wheels, because tires much larger than that get ridiculously expensive. A 215/55-17 tire fills out the wheel well on my Cruze nicely, handles well, and rides well over the junk roads around me.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

if you have had some photo of your wheels and tire let me see, if you don't mind.thx for replay


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

well, what about 225/55-17 tire, any problem from this size????


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

No problem with that size, either. 

I only have the OEM Cruze Eco 17" wheels, nothing fancy. Check some of the Plastidip threads for pictures of those!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> well, what about 225/55-17 tire, any problem from this size????


It will only be 0.5" larger in diameter, so it won't be significant. Will certainly fill more of the wheel well, perhaps making the car look lower than it is. A 235/50/17 tire would be the same diameter as a 215/55/17 tire, which is stock. 

I would recommend Discount Tire in this case as they are a vendor on our site, but they have a very poor selection of aftermarket wheels. Head over to TireRack, fill in your Cruze's information, and find the Sport Edition F7 and F11 wheels. Those would look great on the Cruze, particularly the F11. 

F7:

















F11:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It will only be 0.5" larger in diameter, so it won't be significant. Will certainly fill more of the wheel well, perhaps making the car look lower than it is. A 235/50/17 tire would be the same diameter as a 215/55/17 tire, which is stock.
> 
> I would recommend Discount Tire in this case as they are a vendor on our site, but they have a very poor selection of aftermarket wheels. Head over to TireRack, fill in your Cruze's information, and find the Sport Edition F7 and F11 wheels. Those would look great on the Cruze, particularly the F11.
> 
> ...


F7 looks better IMO but both still look way too much like a stock wheel.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Xtreme, the OP's profile says Egypt. Not sure if TireRack will ship to Egypt.

And, there's nothing wrong with a stock-looking wheel. It keeps the looky-loo's from giving the car too much attention, or swiping the wheels.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> F7 looks better IMO but both still look way too much like a stock wheel.


Depends on what you're looking for. 

For many, a stock looking wheel gives you a much cleaner, more mature look. It doesn't attract unwanted attention, it's less likely to be stolen than a really flashy, show-off wheel, and it fits the profile of the car. At the same time, it looks like a "premium" stock wheel, not a 16" alloy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Xtreme, the OP's profile says Egypt. Not sure if TireRack will ship to Egypt.
> 
> And, there's nothing wrong with a stock-looking wheel. It keeps the looky-loo's from giving the car too much attention, or swiping the wheels.


Ha! Didn't notice that, LOL. I guess there's no point in giving recommendations for wheels then, haha.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Depends on what you're looking for.
> 
> For many, a stock looking wheel gives you a much cleaner, more mature look. It doesn't attract unwanted attention, it's less likely to be stolen than a really flashy, show-off wheel, and it fits the profile of the car. At the same time, it looks like a "premium" stock wheel, not a 16" alloy.


Agreed I was even thinking of picking up the 16" alloy. If I could get them for the right price. I just bought a new set of 710s for my LS. I made a hasty decision and bought a crappy set of 16 in tires I thought were a good deal and didn't really want to go thru the expense of wheels and tires in a diff size. I have always liked the stock alloy wheel look on my Aleros and since our choices are limited with the 5X105 bolt pattern, I personally am OK with the 16" alloy. As X says it is a cleaner look. I like the look of the F7 and F11 also. I had my eye on them previously, just never pulled the trigger.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Ha! Didn't notice that, LOL. I guess there's no point in giving recommendations for wheels then, haha.


It's still giving ideas out. Not every wheel is everybody's cup of tea/coffee/Red Bull/cola/caffeinated beverage.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It will only be 0.5" larger in diameter, so it won't be significant. Will certainly fill more of the wheel well, perhaps making the car look lower than it is. A 235/50/17 tire would be the same diameter as a 215/55/17 tire, which is stock.
> 
> I would recommend Discount Tire in this case as they are a vendor on our site, but they have a very poor selection of aftermarket wheels. Head over to TireRack, fill in your Cruze's information, and find the Sport Edition F7 and F11 wheels. Those would look great on the Cruze, particularly the F11.
> 
> ...


i already have (F11) 16'' but i'm looking for different shape of wheels matching with bolt pattern.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> i already have (F11) 16'' but i'm looking for different shape of wheels matching with bolt pattern.


Do you have any pictures of what your Cruze looks like with that 16" wheel? I'd love to see it!


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

you are more than welcome>


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> you are more than welcome>


Wow, those look almost identical to our Cruze 1LT wheels!










I do think they would look great in a 17" format, but even better in an 18" format. Too bad that's not an option.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

i found trader here in Egypt and almost found wheels have mass Lip i think will looking nice and matching with Cruze pattern, cause i like the aggressive Cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Cruzes look decent with polished wheels. Those are a good choice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> View attachment 7668
> 
> i found trader here in Egypt and almost found wheels have mass Lip i think will looking nice and matching with Cruze pattern, cause i like the aggressive Cruze.


You don't have the offset for that large of a lip. It wouldn't look very good. If you use a wheel that open, you'd need to go up to at least 18", preferably 19".

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

you right but i'm waiting the trader answer, also wait if it available for test


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

*i found (17x7" - 4x114.3). now which size will fitted good, (215/17-55) or (215/17-50) or (225/17-55) or (225/17-50) without make any trouble or make it higher than the original level in front.*


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

CalvinKlein said:


> View attachment 7708
> 
> 
> *i found (17x7" - 4x114.3). now which size will fitted good, (215/17-55) or (215/17-50) or (225/17-55) or (225/17-50) without make any trouble or make it higher than the original level in front.*


The Cruze bolt pattern is 5x105. Is this the same for the models in Egypt?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You don't have the offset for that large of a lip. It wouldn't look very good. If you use a wheel that open, you'd need to go up to at least 18", preferably 19".
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Even if these wheels came in our PCD they would fit. The mass lip fitments utilize a small pad for the rear to clear the smaller calipers (even easier with drums). Mainly for the staggered love it or hate it look. I have seem them clear front calipers on other vehicles.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

yes, the same model in Egypt.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

18's are a must on the LS. After adding 18's to my LS I think the car just looks and fits better. Rides better for me.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> 18's are a must on the LS. After adding 18's to my LS I think the car just looks and fits better. Rides better for me.


*can i see your wheels?*


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> *can i see your wheels?*


I just have the Cruze LTZ Wheels


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...ot-jackpot-uploadfromtaptalk1345929424469.jpg


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

CalvinKlein said:


> *i need tire for my chevy cruze ( LS )wide one, so which fit & size can i bought. and not small or big more than usual like 17' it's okay, and matching with the front and back curve ( look good and fill out the wheel well nicely).*


What size is your preference? 17 or 18?

What style is you preference? Flush face or deep lip/dish?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Styluz S001
18x7.5
5x105
35-40 offset


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Styluz M541
17x7
18x7.5
35-40 offset


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

CVR 101
18x8.5
5x105
offset unknown


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

HRE P90L
18x8
5x105
42 offset


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

BBS CF
18x8
5x105
35 offset


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Breyton GTS
18x8
5x105
45 offset


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Silverwind Bahn Sport
18x8
5x105
offset unknown


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lenso Conquista 2
18x8
5x105
42 offset


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Versus Stratagia Gladio
18x8
5x105
45 offset


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

*awesome photo*


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can't find the Keowa 's in 105. Are they custom drilled?


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

Mick said:


> Can't find the Keowa 's in 105. Are they custom drilled?


*i hear about kyowa,Is it good and strong industry & high quality?*


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

CalvinKlein said:


> *i hear about kyowa,Is it good and strong industry & high quality?*


 http://www.kyowa-racing.com.tw/about-us.php


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

*is it good for Cruze this wheel :-
size : 17x7
offset: 35-45.
PCD : 100-114.3
*


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

When I get around to replacing my wheel set...i was thinking 235/45/18. Anybody see probs with that... Thanks


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

CalvinKlein said:


> *is it good for Cruze this wheel :-
> size : 17x7
> offset: 35-45.
> PCD : 100-114.3
> *


The pcd range is too vague. You will have to confirm with the wheel manufacturer if the 105 pcd is available (5 hole).


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Those Breyton GTS with the blue lugs are almost identical to the set I chose. I love them.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cruzado said:


> When I get around to replacing my wheel set...i was thinking 235/45/18. Anybody see probs with that... Thanks


Yes this size is fine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzado said:


> When I get around to replacing my wheel set...i was thinking 235/45/18. Anybody see probs with that... Thanks


So long as the rim is at least 7.5" wide, that would actually work very nicely. It would look great and would be the same diameter as the stock tires are.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

*The best answer today from the distributor in Egypt, that I can choose the shape, color and size appropriate of wheels, it will be an special order, so it's nice to Appropriate discuss the proposals in terms of the appropriate shape,*
*where cruze lover who dream the special 17'' size and need to see in my cruze*
*the size i suggest for distributer is:- *
*(17''x7.5''- offset 40 & bolt pattern 5x105)*


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So long as the rim is at least 7.5" wide, that would actually work very nicely. It would look great and would be the same diameter as the stock tires are.
> *sound so good*


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

*i need some help choosing the right wheel for my cruze? and all wheels 17''x7.5'' 
first wheel :- 732 offset (35-45).
347 offset (25-45).
307v offset (15-43).*
307v






347






732


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CalvinKlein said:


> *i need some help choosing the right wheel for my cruze? and all wheels 17''x7.5''
> first wheel :- 732 offset (35-45).
> 347 offset (25-45).
> 307v offset (15-43).*
> ...


In a 17", the second would look best. the first and third wheels would only look good in an 18-19" format.


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

*thank you very much* *XtremeRevolution*


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Personally I would not purchase 17" wheels. Why? Because the Cruze begs for 18 or 19 inch from an asthetic standpoint. 17s look puny and too small. The only 17s that look good are OE designed GM wheels. Most aftermarket wheels tend to look unproportionate in this size and fail to fill in the wheel wells.

Here are GM wheels in 17 from the Holden Cruze. They look similar to the 5 spoke wheels you posted.

And yes, you can find replicas that come in 5x105 pcd.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mesh wheels...

19"


----------



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In a 17", the second would look best. the first and third wheels would only look good in an 18-19" format.


*thank you very much XtremeRevolution i see the second wheel (series 347)also will look nicely and Will send the order to implement the same size of my cruze, AND I imagine to paint the middle line on arm black matte, because it's already special order.*


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I notice you guys are rocking 40, 42, or even 45 offset and I read it on somewhere that someone doesn't recommend going any higher than 40 because of wheel and brake disc/caliper clearance. Can anybody chime in on this? I really dig the Breyton GTS wheels. 

Looking to buy a set of wheels but I need to know which offset because I don't want any spaces or whatnot.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I purchase the f7 sports for my winter tires (general altimax) so I could leave the tires on and simply swap out my stock wheels tires in the spring in my garage (20 minutes tops). 
Anyway, I love the look of them, they look better IMO than all of the GM options and were cheap. Plus they balanced very easily and made it through the winter with no scuffs scratches or anything. 
The wheel/tire combo for winter is heavier than the stock Eco combo, so it cut down on mileage by about 5mpg. If the mpg's were the same, I'd keep these wheels on all year.


----------

